# Rental Market



## earthspirit (Dec 29, 2021)

what is the rental market like in Zirahuen and Erongaricuaro?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

earthspirit said:


> what is the rental market like in Zirahuen and Erongaricuaro?


Where are these places located? Never heard of them.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Michoacan, One near lake Patzcuaro and the other between Patzcuaro and Uruapan.. Quite well known in Michoacan.


----------



## kphoger (Apr 22, 2020)

Still, though...

Zirahuén = pop. 3263
Erongarícuaro = pop. 2721

Good luck finding someone online with knowledge about the rental market there. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

They are outsiders living in these villages. I have some friends living in both but the best way to get rentals is to go there and ask, the chances on getting someplace on the internet is not great..


----------

